# Looking For Food Mill Recommendations



## jte1130 (Oct 24, 2004)

I'm looking to buy a decent food mill. I'm mainly going to be using it for tomatoes when I make sauce and not much else. I'm looking for a recommendation on a good food mill that is not too pricey.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Cook's Illustrated liked the Cuisipro and one other that was cheaper. I can't remember the brand.

Phil


----------



## jte1130 (Oct 24, 2004)

Thanks for the info. Is Cuisipro made by Cuisinart? or is it a different brand?


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Don't know about Cusipro, but I just got an All-Clad food mill, and it is the love of my life. Yes, it is fairly expensive, I've been through I don't know how many inexpensive ones, and this one is going the be the last one I ever buy. All stainless steel, very solidly built, with three disks (fine, medium, large).

Once you have a good food mill, you will find lots more things to do with it. It's my favorite way to make mashed potatoes and similar purees. It's great for making pureed vegetable soups, applesauce, even spatzl. And roast garlic paste (roast the cloves unpeeled, then run them through the food mill)!

Whatever kind you get, make sure it comes apart easily for cleaning.


----------



## jte1130 (Oct 24, 2004)

The All-Clad does look enticing. I'm just afraid to spend all that money and not use it that much.


----------

